# Aubiose



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Just ordered a 20kg bag. After seeing it irl, i'm swapping from finacard.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Wohoo! I think it's great stuff myself, can't fault it.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I think fina card is awesome for rats, but little mice and the amount they pee, the aubiose looks ace.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I use it - got a big massive bag back in September, with 15 mice still not even halfway through  And it smells nice!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

my 20kg bag of aubiose arrived today,

its smells fantastic and the mice seem to like it!

looks natural too.

do they eat it as well?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Mine don't seem to eat it. Though they always have plenty of supposed-to-be-edible stuff in there already!


----------

